# Waiting for IVF..... part 6



## Shellebell

Happy  girls and lots of


----------



## Beanie3

Kitten - Really do hope its 1st of many late nite go's


----------



## Tama

New home ladies lets hope it's a positive start for us all.


----------



## liggsy

Hello girls, new home and lots of        for us all.

Kitten, fab news hun, congrats on being pupo. Enjoy your 2 weeks of rest now and look after your little embies   

Tama, hope your 1st day of jury services is going well, how was your weekend hun? xx

Beanie, sorry your feeling a bit down hun, its totally understandable, i hope you feel better once you get started properly    we are all here for you hun xx

Malbec, how are you hun? 

Hello to everyone else too.

Weekend has gone by in a flash, cant beleive its monday again already!
Have acu again tonight, will probably fall asleep, im shattered today


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Ladies

Hope your all having a good week so far


----------



## malbec

*Tama *- what's this about jury service?! Hope you don't get any gruesome cases but also not too many boring cases of people stealing stuff from their workplace etc! 

*Beanie* - are you feeling perkier now lovey? How's d/r going so far? 

*Kitten* - congrats on being PUPO!! Hold tight little embies.   

*Trolley* - must admit I am pretty confused by your post (i.e didn't know some of what you were referring to) which means I'm clearly not qualified to respond or advise! My only thought though was 'isn't it the ovulation that sends the progesterone levels up?' In other words, does it matter that you OV on day 19 rather than the textbook day 14? Can't you just do the 'day 21' test on day 26 instead to check your progesterone levels at that point? The point I thought was to check prog levels 7 days after o/v as that will prove whether you seemed to ov that cycle... 

*Liggs *- how was acu? I keep meaning to go for reflexology but haven't got round to it yet. I'm valuing spending money on much needed back massages instead! I wrote a letter giving 'feedback' about a massage I had at a day spa last month that I didn't really enjoy and they've written back to thank me for comments and offer me a free massage! Worth £55! It's a bit of a trek for me but got to be worth it, right? Am going to try and book in for one evening next week if they can fit me in  I'm not a complaining sort and certainly didn't expect to get anything free - just wanted them to be aware of the things that made it not enjoyable so they could correct those things. Am well chuffed!

I had a fun w/e in Weymouth! Back to work today - boooooo, but have a day off on Friday 8th October to look forward to and am booked into a beauty salon to have a facial, manicure, pedicure, eyebrow shape and body wrap for the bargain price of £29! Full price supposed to be £150 or something. I am addicted to the offers on the My City Deal / Groupon website and keep buying these things when they come up!!

xxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Just a really quick post as I should be getting ready to go to court   Yep Malbec my number came up for Jury service! The case I have is rather dull but I guess that is better to any case that ivolves children (they had one last week   ) So off I plod every day to listen to two men in wigs talking sooooooooooooooo slowly and for sooooooooooooooooooo long about things that are sooooooooooooooooooo dull   

Hope everyone is okay   I will  try to get on this afternoon to have a proper catch up with everyone xx

Malbec the offers sounds great I could do with something like that! Have a good day xx

Liggsy hope you are okay and that work isn't too boring   Will catch up with you soon. Hope you have a great afternoon off   xx

Beanie hope you are feeling better     xx

Sticky vibes to Kitten     xx

Trolley hope you are okay hun xx

Right must dash hello to everyone hope you have a great day xx


----------



## Beanie3

Morning Ladies

Tama - Jury service dosent sound fun, hope it goes ok   

Malbec - Glad you had fab time in weymouth, used go there alot when parents in law had a caraven there, ooohhh massage sounds fun, I get those city deals can get some real good ones.

Liggsy - How are you 

Kitten - How you, sending lots sticky vibes your way    

Trolley - Hope your ok

Afm - DR going well, hopefully AF should arrive next week, got some lotion from the doc's for the hives, as we both agree they are due to stress, was going to give me strong antibiotic but not sure how it will effect TX.  Going have a lazy day today back to work tommorrow


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps 

I lost this thread my phone wont allow to go on to new home   , but I am back 

I am feeling very normal now had strange cramps and a odd feeling yesterday I am    that was implantation on que    as I am 7dp 3dt today


----------



## liggsy

Hello girls,

thought i was all alone on this thread, where did you all go   

Malbec, glad you had fun in weymouth. Oooh i like the sound of these offers you are getting, sounds fab! i could od with that myself. I dont blame you for complaining about the massage, we pay a lot of money for these things so they should be enjoyable. DH got me a package for a spa near us few years ago, went with my sis, massage, facial, mani/pedi the works, the massage was that bad i was covered in bruises afterwards, thats not right for a bloody massage! needless to say have not been back since! they refunded half of the voucher as sis had enjoyable time    the bloody cheek! xx

Kitten, glad your doing ok hun, lots of sticky vibes coming at ya xx

Tama, enjoy hury service    god it sounds booooooring hun    xx

Beanie, glad you are doing ok, hope the hives go away, you dont need stress hun    when is your baseline scan? xx

Well, i went to roller disco with my sis last night, we need the practice on our rollerboots    its was good fun until i fell over    think ive broken my **** and my wrist is done in too, can hardly move it    oh well, all in the name of fun i guess    when you fall over as a child you bounce back up, think i was in shock last night, felt like a long way down


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Just having breakfast before I head off to court.....lets hope today is a little more interesting   

Liggsy how was yesterday afternoon? Did you do anything nice? It has been rather quiet on the thread hasn't it - guess you and I haven't been online gas bagging   So what plans do you have for the weekend? xx

Trolley how are you hun? Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? xx

Kitten sending you tones of sticky vibes hun for those lovely embies    xx

Beanie how are you hun? Hope you are okay. Sending you a HUGE     xx

QA are you okay hun? We have missed you on the thread - I always worry when we don't hear from someone, hoping you are okay   xx

Malbec how are you hun? Hope you are feeling better xx

Hello to Vicky hope you are having a nice holiday and to Shemonkey hope you are doing okay hun, we mis you   

We seem to have lost a few people so hoping they find the new thread   

Right better get showered and dressed don't want to be late for court   Have a good day everyone it's nearly Friday   x


----------



## Kitten 80

I have a niggle in my back that I get b4 AF    I have over a week till otd but normal af would be due sunday    that its nothing.


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Kitten, keep your pma up hunny,    the pain in your back is a good sign, keep resting up hun xx

Tama, have fun at court today    sorry its so boring hun, hope it gets better next week. Yeah this thread is really quiet lately, dont know where everyone has gone    catch up later hun xx

How is everyone else?


----------



## Kitten 80

A good sign really


----------



## Tama

Afternoon

Kitten   it's a good sign - sticky vibes hun       xx

Liggsy how is work? Busy or quiet? The judge has another case to do this afternoon so we have been let go back back again tomorrow morning! Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kitten-Have everything crossed for you hun xxx

Tama-Hope you are ok hun x

Liggsy-LOL re roller disco xx

Beanie-Glad the d/r is going well hun, whens your baseline/supressed scan?

Malbec-Glad you had a good weekend, the treatment think for 8th oct you have planned sounds lush

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx

AFM-Hol was good, v relaxing! Lots of wildlife there too which is nice. Didn't really get up to much, went to longleat safari park on the fri when we got there, saw my aunt and uncle and cousins on sun eve and they cooked us a roasr dinner (they live about 45 min drive away from the centre parcs), went swimming a couple of times and had some nice meals x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Been hiding for few days, spent yesterday afternoon in tears at work, but do feel alot better for it, feel alot a pressure has left my body.

Will have quick catch up your msgs, hugs to you all

Beanie xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Still got this back ache liggsy you sure its a good sign


----------



## liggsy

Kitten, sorry you still have the back ache hun, is it bad? do you have any other pains or niggles? i am    for you hun, are you testing early or holding out til otd? xx

Beanie, ah hun sorry you have been feeling so down, sometimes a good cry really helps, far better to let it out hun, hope you are ok, we are all here if you need us   

Hello to everyone else its soooooo quiet on here lately, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Liggs AF symptoms have now past still no AF and she wont be coming as I am pg I feel it in me bones   

Just had great news DH just got a good better paid job starts next Tuesday oh    this is the start of good things for us , I feel sick today but I don't care if its for a good reason


----------



## liggsy

Kitten, LOVE your pma hun, keep it up! the af symptoms early on are definately a good sign       so when are you testing hun? cant wait to hear your news xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Saturday i will not test early i have seen it back fire on people, you no what i hate sneezing it worries me that they will become un attached lol


----------



## Tama

Afternoon all

Kitten great news about dh's job   I am   that all the 'signs' are good ones   xx

Liggsy it has been very quiet   Once I finish jury service I will be back   How are you feeling today? How is work? I had jury service today but day off tomorrow as one of the barristers has to go to London to the High Court so will be back Wednesday doing jury service so have to go into work tomorrow just for the day, boo! Have you started your book yet? I have been reading in the evenings and just came to a rather interesting bit! When is your FU? Sorry brain can't remember! xx

Beanie so sorry you have felt   sending you tones of BIG     How are you feeling today? It is a very emotional time and sometimes, like Liggsy said, it can help to just let everything out. I know it is hard. I am finding it a little   at the moment and have been holding it back but think it really needs to come out at some point! Hope you are okay xx

Vicky how are you hun? Hope you had a good holiday xx

Malbec how are you hun? What have you been up too? xx

Trolley how are things with you hun? Hope you had a good weekend xx

QA hope you are okay   xx

Big hello to everyone else Kim/Sweetie/OB/Noel/Bex hope you are all okay   xx

Not much to report from me. Waiting on af at the moment so I can start a fresh month and see what happens. Have had lots of clear cm today   no idea what my body is doing! xx


----------



## liggsy

Morning all,

Kitten, how you feeling today luv? 4 more sleeps til you test         come on bfp! xx

Tama, hello again hun    hope work goes ok for you today. Yeah get back to work so you can get back on here and keep me company, gets lonely you know   
Its a pain the 1st month after tx, it messed my cycle up too, i am normally 29/30 days but last month was 34! i am secretly hoping that af doesnt arrive for you hun, how long will you give it before you test just in case?           oh how nice would that be    When i thought about testing that was when she arrived, so it may be worthwhile hun    xx

Beanie, hope you are feeling a little better today hunny, when is your baseline scan? hope your ok xx

Malbec, hows things hun? hope your doing ok xx

Kim, hows you and the twins hun? have you got a big bump yet? how you feeling? xx

Vicky, sounds like you had a lovely holiday, how you doing hun? when is your next scan then? xx

Hello to anyone else too   

I had acu again last night, it was lovely and relaxing, fell asleep again    oops. 
I was feeling a bit    yesterday cos i started writing down my questions for my follow up apt and it just brought it all back to me    i just hope i get some answers and some tests that i want doing. Tama my apt is 18th Oct, sorry forgot to write that above   
I am of course still    for a natural miracle to happen so i dont need any tests or anymore IVF         the amount of suplements im taking, should do something! xx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon all   

Liggsy I think like you say my cycle after IVF is all messed up. I am sure if i get out a pee stick she would turn up in a matter on minutes    I have to say I am not holding my breath and am 99.9% sure that she will arrive - I know I can live in hope however I have been down this road sooooo many times I know the outcome    Sorry you are feeling a little down    It is so hard not to get like that after everything we have been through    I really hope that you don't need another IVF it would be wonderful to find out you got a BFP while waiting    I always have everything crossed    Not too long until the appointment, I have asked to go on the cancelation list at my clinic to see if they can get me in any sooner. I really want to ask about immunes and am just hoping they are supportive! How is work today? My office isn't as bad as I thought it would be so pleased about that    xx

Kitten hoping that you are feeling okay and sending you tones of sticky vibes       xx

Beanie how are you feeling today hun? Hope you are feeling a little brighter    xx

Trolley how are you my lovely? Hope you are okay xx

Vicky hope you are feeling okay hun xx

QA how are you hun? Hoping all is okay xx

Malbec how has the week started for you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Kim/Sweetie hope you are both well xx

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps i am feeling good hope your all ok


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Kitten - glad your feeling good, sending lots sticky vibes your way    

Tama - I can only imagine how you must be feeling, I think I have been holding of those tears for some time, but so glad I let them flow sending hugs    

Liggsy - So pleased acu was lovely, do hope you can get some answers at your follow up 

Vicky - So please you had a lovely holiday 

Hello everyone else   

Afm - Am feeling a lot happier in myself since Friday, so glad I let it all come out, think it has been building up for soem time, Well af arrived today so at leaset things are going the right way for now, just week to go until I hopefully start stimming


----------



## Tama

Hello Beanie hun, so pleased you are feeling better    Like you say it feels good to let those tears out   Pleased that things are moving in the right direction with tx. Hope you can start stimming soon   xx


----------



## Beanie3

I do hope I can start, feeling my pma slowly making its return


----------



## Tama

Glad the PMA is coming back hun   It does get easier when you are stimming as you feel you are doing something rather than just coasting. We'll be here for you hun   Keep up the PMA        xx


----------



## liggsy

Kitten, glad you are feeling good hun, keep it up, not long to wait now xx

Beanie, Glad you are feeling a little better hun, it really does help to let it all out, bottling it up does you no good    Yay only a week to wait til stimms, its much better on stimms i think, i agree with tama, feels like you are actually doing something rather than just waiting for af. Lots of pma needed hun, sending you some       xx

Tama, enjoy your day hunny, well until jury service starts anyway    xx

Hello to all, still quiet on here girls, where are you all?


----------



## Kitten 80

I have a rather hard round belly    is this ok you think?


----------



## KimC

IT HAPPENED AGAIN!!!!!!

Im getting picked on by FF Ive decided! I keep losing you guys another thread! Can someone pm me if Im not posting here for more than a week and show me where you are!!!!! 

Kitten - Im BIG into PMA during the 2ww - def the only way to go. You are pregnant and Friday will be fab day and I can't wait to hear your good news xxx

Liggsy - Im here! How are you?

Tama - How are you my love? xx

Beanie - Hope you're feeling ok xxx

Malbec - How are you?

AFM - Twins are well, I have a headache but trying to not whinge!! Missing work and desperate to get back to a normal working pattern while Im able xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Pma is hard at the moment had pink on tissue


----------



## KimC

Kitten - it could be nothing, look at me and my 5 bleeds, all is still well. Ill say a prayer xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Kim, sorry you lost us   Will keep an eye out and come find you if you go missing again   Glad all is well but hope the headache passes   So is your next scan 20 weeks? When will you be back to work? xx

Kitten this is such a hard time. I've never been pg so not sure if a hard tummy is good or not but I am praying with all the other symptoms you have that this is just another positive one. Stay strong and look at it this way, you have come much further than last time so this is positive     xx

Liggsy hope you had a good day. I just missed you this afternoon! Hope tomorrow goes okay and not too boring, you can always look at photos of me on ** to give yourself a giggle    Last day doing jury service tomorrow I think so that is good plus we have Monday off work as the school is closed so another bonus! xx

Beanie how are you feeling hun? Sending you tones of PMA        xx

Hello to everyone else hope you are all okay - Trolley / QA / Sweetie / Vicky        xx


----------



## KimC

Hey Tama - Thank-you! I have a scan and consult on monday to check everything after the bleeding, then the 20w scan is the week after on the 13th. Was back yesterday, and off today, every other day for a while I think to ease me in. 

How are  you? xx


----------



## Tama

Good luck for Monday    and then the 20 week scan - exciting times but I'm sure a little scary too    I'm okay thanks just plodding along. AF has gone missing so just waiting for her then I will have a month back at ttc xx


----------



## KimC

Hey Tama, Yep it is scary, though trying to  remain calm!! Af never arrives when we're waiting for her and always appears when we're praying we don't see her for a while. Have you any frozen embies? xxx


----------



## Tama

Morning all

Hiya Kim I have everything crossed for you hun   Nope no frosties so we have to wait 6 months before we can have another fresh cycle - of course I am pray I will get pg and not need it, well I can dream   Hope you have a good day. I'm off to jury service again today   xx

Liggsy have a good day hun, will be back later to say hello   xx

Sticky vibes Kitten      xx

Hope you are okay Beanie   xx

Hello to everyone xx


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning Ladies

Tama - Have got much more jury service left to do   

Liggsy - Have a lovely day   

Kim - Have everything crossed you you   


Af is making herself known, keep getting light headed, not much until possibly start stimming


----------



## KimC

Hey Beanie - Take it easy then! Hope you get to start the stimm's soon   xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Tama, good luck today hun! yay for monday off work too, i need a job like that    boooored doesnt cover it in here at the moment! at least im off all next week woohoo. Catch up later hun xx

Kim, your back! you keep vanishing hun   , we will come get you if you go missing again hun. Working every other day sounds like a good idea, you dont want to overdo things, got to look after those little twinnies    Good luck for your scan on Mon, cant beleive your 20wk scan is the 13th too, how quick has that gone! Hope your ok hun xx

Kitten, dont lose your pma yet hunny, you are doing so well, a bit of pink is nothing to worry about, maybe you also have 2 like kim? she has had lots of bleeds.    all is ok for you hunny  stay strong xx   

Beanie, wont be long before your stimming hun, hope you are doing ok xx

Malbec, your turn to come back now    hope your ok hun xx

Hello to everyone else too   

Not much going on here, waiting for my hols on Monday! had enough of boring work at the moment! 
Have my follow up apt on 18th Oct, so hoping i get some answers this time! 
Still trying naturally and    for a miracle    you never know!  xxx


----------



## KimC

Oh how lovelyLiggsy - Where are you going?! A holiday at this time of year is fab, me and my Dh usually go away in October. Its dragging for me, I wish I was 34 weeks and getting ready for birth tbh, Im a bag of worries being pregnant! I love it, but I just want a guarantee they are both going to be ok! I don't think Im asking for much! xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

No af    so I am good 

Hope you are all ok its a beautiful sunny day


----------



## liggsy

Kim, we are off to wales in a luxury log cabin with its own hot tub    cant wait, need to relax with a nice bottle of fizz me thinks   
Ah hun i dont think your asking too much at all, its not fair that you have to go through so much worry when your pg, getting pg is hard enough without the extra 9 months of worry. im sure you will feel much better after your scan on monday   
Are you finding out the sex's of the babies at 20 weeks then? 1 of each would be just perfect    xx

Kitten, yay for no AF     your doing so well hunny, its going to have a happy ending for you i just know it   
Yes its lovely and sunny here today too, shame to be stuck in crappy work though! xx


----------



## KimC

Liggsy - oh that sounds divine! Where abouts in Wales are you staying? Im good for most of the day, just still obsessive knicker checking! Im sure itll get easier, Ill feel better when Ive seen a cons. Have an amazing well deserved break xxx

Kitten - Yay!!! So pleased no AF! Long may that be the case, say for the next 8 months??!!!! xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks peeps

A question my nips are turning a dark red purple why is this any ideas?


----------



## Tama

Liggsy I'm sooooooooooooooo jelious that you are having a lovely week away in a cabin with a hot tub   I could do with a break myself right about now, ah well off tomorrow and Monday so better than a kick in the pants   5pm so only 30 minutes and counting ..........  xx

Kitten not sure on the nipple questions but pleased af hasn't turned up       xx

Kim hope all is okay and you are having a nice chilled day   xx

Beanie sorry af is being nasty   When do you have your BL scan? Hope you can start stimming soon   xx

AFM the none show of af was starting to drive me nuts, she is 5 days late and I've had a lot of clear CM so anyway did a test and sure enough one single line   I know I'm being silly and my chances of a pg without tx seem slim given I can't even get pg with two lots of IVF but I just feel like its a cruel joke, haha no you can't have a baby but af will be late just to mess with your head     Sorry just feel so sorry for myself.................all I want is to be a mummy, why is that too much to ask?


----------



## KimC

Tama - Thats awful. I remember last year crying while I peed on a stick as i was over a week late on a regular cycle at the time, but was so so sad to even think the test would be positive and it was. Ill never forget it. So sad to have lost that baby, but the point is you never know. I think waiting 5 - 7 days is a good period of time, and tbh you prob have had nothing on your mind but your absent AF? It can happen naturally - there is nothing obv wring with you or your Dh, that to me gives you a good chance of one day you getting a natural miracle. I have everything crossed for you, and everyone still trying. It will happen for you Tama, it has to xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Kim   It's just that after 5 years with never so much as a positive my hope is in the toilet. It breaks my heart that my body is so crap that I can't even give my wonderful dh a child


----------



## KimC

Tama - you have to try and not think like that. Your body is beautiful, but I understand the feeling of it letting you down. You are doing everything right. Your Dh isn't thinking like that either, he is prob looking at himslef as being the one at 'fault' like you are. I knew it was my Dh that had the problem and I can honestly say I never once resented him for it. Blame isn't healthy and nor is guilt, and you have no reason to feel either. You're still young, this WILL happen Tama. 5 years is a horrific amount of time and my heart breaks for you and your Dh. You have all my prayers and love hunny. Enjoy sex and try not to focus on ovulation etc... its the last trick up the sleeve of a woman ttc!! Or like my father in law sai get drunk, make a show of yourself in public and get knocked uo, it never happens to the right people! No tears hunny, stress is not your friend, try and do meditation, acupuncture or just generally indulge in a few spa treatments on a regular basis xxxxx


----------



## malbec

Hey girlies,

*Tama *- huge hugs for tha nasty single line.  I've done so many of those bl##dy tests the past 2.5 years thanks to my [email protected] irregular cycles (I was always 'late' as my natural cycles were 34-51 days, the majority being 42 days!) it is absolutely heartbreaking every time, even when you think you are not getting your hopes up. BUT I found if I didn't test I'd still be getting my hopes up and AF arriving was just as devastating. The only time it got a little easier was when I was on Clomid I would try not to test (unless I was planning a big night out!) as at least when I got AF I could think 'oh well, here we go again - we'll try again this month' as would take the pills on days 2-6.

*Kitten* - hope your PMA is still working! Good for you, I really hope this is your time.  

*Kim *- don't you just look at the previous thread one day and realise that the last post says something like "New home this way ladies" with a link to the updated thread?!! I always just use the "Show new replies to your posts." link at the top of the page when I log in to get to the threads I post on and then when a new thread is started I post on it so I get that new thread coming up in this section! 

*Beanie *- good luck with the stimming! All moves much quicker from then. I hope the tx works for you hun. 

*Liggsy* - hello! How's Jock? your hol sounds lush! Just think, preggy ladies can't use hot tubs, I'd pour yourself a nice chilled glass of champers to enjoy in it while you're there and feel all justified about it all! 

Hello to everyone else!

AFM, we got the fertility unit to send us the form for applying for NHS funding for our next cycle, they had ticked all the boxes for us so just had to sign it - yippee! Am so unbelievably grateful (or will be when they approve it I should say), fingers crossed! So now I just have to wait until my 30th b'day and wthen when I get my period in November I can get started 

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps 

Well I am bricking it today the last day off my 2ww and no AF still (.)y(.) the odd cramp and back ache which is normal aparently in early pg my tummy feels hard almost as if its not mine      BFP tomorrow


----------



## KimC

Kitten - All sounding good, I have everything crossed for you hun, try some positive visualisation today to try and keep calm xxx

Malbec - Thats fab news! One month to go    . I go through stages of being on FF all the time cos Im stuck at home, then not being on for a few days. Like you I always use the 'show mew replies...' at the top, but Im not notified of any posts to the thread. Its this thread that's happened twice  on, but the BFP thread I opened the link and didn't post so lost them. Pain tho!!!  

AFM - Stuck at home, Dh had a crash in his new car and he HAS to go to work so he has pinched mine. Happened as he was pulling onto the driveway and the woman literally drove striaght into the side of him?? Baffled how she did it, she can't have been looking. Anyhow, the insurance company said hers will be a write off if the steering rack has been damaged - which it def has, and our car may be the same. Neither car was movable as both steering wheels couldn't connect with the steering rack any longer. Very cross, he has been hit 3 times in 2 months, that's some serious bad luck!!!! Poor sod, at least he is ok xx


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Kitten, all sounding very positive hun, lots of luck for testing tomorrow      

Kim, hope your dh is ok. that is some serious bad luck to be hit 3 times in 2 months! Silly cow who wasnt looking where she was going    so bloody annoying.
We are going to Oswestry, which i class as shropshire but the website classes as mid wales    Just 3 massive log cabins and thats it, really looking forward to it, few pubs near by too that allow dogs so we are sorted    What you got planned for the weekend hun? Loads of luck for monday too xxx

Malbec, hello luv, lovely to hear from you! Yay for forms for IVF funding, only a month to wait until you can start too, thats fab news. ARe you ready to go again hun? It will all go so much better this time, you will be having ICSI this time wont you?
Yep thats my intention hun, few bottles of fizz in the hot tub, nice! cant wait! xxx

Tama, hello again hunny    Feels like im repeating myself on the different threads, the PM's and the texts    what we like eh.   
I truly hope you are feeling a little better today, did you enjoy your wine? always makes me feel better, im really looking forward to having a few ciders and a few gins tomorrow i think!   
Please please dont lose hope of a natural bfp though, it can happen hunny, its happened to lots of people, i know you find it so hard to imagine you being 1 of those people, but i truly beleive you will be, wether it be natural of via tx, you WILL be a mummy and a bloody good one too    xxx

Beanie, how you doing hun? hope your ok, not long til stimms start, it all goes so very quick once you start them    xx

Well it was such hard work going to visit my friend and her 5 week old baby last night, i coped well, didnt cry although had to fight back the tears   
I had lots of cuddles and even stopped her crying a few times! Good practice   
Im off out tomorrow night for indian and few drinks so am looking forward to that. Then better get packing for my hols on sunday   
Yay for it being Friday girls xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I will post probably early as i have early wees lately


----------



## KimC

Kitten - Ill log on to see your good news and celebrate with you xxx

Liggsy - I know poor soul, theyve just offered him a class a chevrolet... he had a new 5 series BMW! He is again not a happy puppy!!! He is in 'talks' with them now to sort out a like for like!! The 2 of us are realy car people, it is one of the few common interests we have, and he is fascinated with enh=gineering etc... Chevrolet doesn't cut it for my snobbyDh! Actually he isn't snobby its only cars you can't mess around withx xxx


----------



## malbec

Hey girlies,

*Kim* - your poor DH  tee hee about the courtesy car offer though, you car snobs! You'll have to trade for something practical next anyway girl - a great big twin-friendly family wagon!!! Try belting one of them up the motorway!

*Kitten* - Good luck for tomorrow hun. Have everything crossed for you!  

*Liggsy* - you w/e sounds so lush, hope you have/are having a nice time! Wine is my friend too - make everything better (in reasonable quantities!), I'm doing a wine workshop on 6th November in Oxford which is all wine tasting and also pairing it with foods etc and talking through different wines from different regions etc, can't wait! Hope I learn something.

AFM, have a fairly relaxing w/e planned. Staying in tonight and having M&S dine in for £10 deal with DH (who has gone for an hour's kip when I got home - lamo - so cooking for 8:30pm now), tomorrow night going to a friend's for dinner (the couple we cancelled on in August as we were supposed to be going there the evening my little brother called to tell us they were expecting a surprise/unplanned baby and we couldn't face going out), Sunday going to a girly get together (read: baby shower) in the local pub. Not really looking forward to it but feel up to going and my neighbour is coming too so can have a few cheeky wines and think 'at least I can start tx again soon'. Yes *Liggs*, I can't wait to jump on tx bandwagon again - nop qualms about it at all. I think mainly because we will be doing ICSI this time and the reason it didn't work last time we hope will be fixed by ICSI I am quite positive that we have a good chance. I know it will be much, much, harder if it doesn't work this time.

Lots of love all

xxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Liggsy I am guessing that you will be in your lovely log cabin having an amazing time right now   Hope you have a fab time   xx

Malbec did you have a good weekend hun? xx

Beanie how are you feeling hun? Hope all is going well   xx

Kim hope you are okay hun and had a nice weeekend. xx

QA/Vicky/Kitten/Trolley hope you are all well and had good weekend xx

My weekend was nice. Had my sister and her husband over for a nice meal on Saturday. Sunday we had soooo much rain that dh and I just walked the dogs and came home to watch films. Just today off which is nice but then back to work, boo! Still feeling rather blue at the moment but will try to be as up beat as I can   xx


----------



## KimC

Hi Ladies!

Malbec - we can't help it!! Were not snobs in anything else!!! 

Tama - Im good thanks, how was your weekend?

Hi to everyone!!

I had my first consultants appointment today and Im so happy to say both are doing really well and Im expecting a    !! Very happy and so great to know after out journey and worries xxx


----------



## Tama

Kim congratulations   So pleased the scan went well   Must be lovely to be having a boy and a girl. I hope you are able to relax a little more now and enjoy your pregnancy   My weekend was okay. Had my sister and BIL with us was nice but hard to keep the brave face when all I really wanted to do was hide away in my bed. I know I just have to get on with it but am finding it very hard. xx

Beanie hope you are okay hun   How is everything going? xx

Trolley you okay sweetie?    xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx

Sorry for the down post girls. Will do my very best to pick myself up.


----------



## KimC

Tama - Brave faces are only for the outside world, not your sister, Im sure she would  understand xx Down posts are healthy, if thats how you feel then let it out and hope that it lightens your spirit. We're all here for each other, no matter what xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Tama - Hugs    sweetie, I am sure your sister would understand that you can't hold that brave face, as kim has said they are for the outside world. Please don't feel sorry for the sad post, Its better to let it all out than to bottle it up, I second what kims say's about being here for each other xxxx

Kim - Fab news on your scan- hope you can relax a little and enjoy your pregnancy

Liggsy - Hope you are enjoying your time away in the log cabin 

Malbec - Can't be much longer until you can get started

Kitten - Congratulations on you BFP, have been reading your diary 

afm- Been away as dad had been taken into hospital with internal bleed, they don't know what is causing yet, back for test's on wednesday. Blood test tommorrow and all going well will start injections, then 1st scan 13th Oct.


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Kim

hi peeps i am so tired didnt realise it would hit me so quick.


----------



## malbec

*Kim* - great news on the scan and the fact you are having one of each!  

*Kitten* - congrats on the BFP! I had to check your posts on other threads to know for sure! 

*Beanie *- sorry to hear about your dad, hard to have to worry about that at the best of times but on top of your tx, hope you are eating and sleeping to keep yourself well. I think I will get my period late November so expect to be at ec/et stage mid/late January I think.

*Tama* - I know how you feel about things just feeling too much, I just want to hide away today. Did I tell you one of the girls I manage at work (sits opposite me) is pg again? I suspected and I was right. She told me she was pg with the first one 11 months after we started TTC and it was the first pg announcement I had heard since ttc and reallly hit me hard. Now she's pg with #2 and I don't know if I can handle the next 6 months of her swollen belly and colleagues (in particular the girl who sits next to me) going all gushy about baby stuff - torture. It's my dad's 60th party in B'mouth on Saturday and I'm panicking about having to get through yet another family do now they all know my brother's girlfriend is pg. I was just starting to feel OK again after the latest round of births at work and friends and now there's a whole 'nother bunch of announcements and pgs to get through - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

*Liggsy* - hope you're enjoying your hols!

Hello to everyone else too 

xxx


----------



## QAGirl

so sorry I have been AWOL; been sooooo busy lately. My job as moved locations so am commuting 3 hours a day which I hate. I'm so tired in the evenings and basically get in from work have dinner, walk/play with Louie (who's growing BIG now LOL) and then end up going to bed. Weekends are spent cleaning, washing, ironing and catching up on shopping etc. Basically I have no life!!!!    Am still waiting to move house although I finally have an address in Berks   

I have had my initial consultation appt at Oxford Fertility Unit (OFU) last month which was a waste of time really. Spent £150 to see a doctor for 15 mins to be told yes I can have IVM (which only has a 25% success rate   ) and then sent away for another 6 wks to complete consent forms    Why couldn't they have sent them to me prior to appt?    Anyway the short storey is I found out last week DH is off to Afghanistan next month      so we have to wait for tx untill next year now   

I'm fed up with waiting.....

Haven't been able to catch up with you all as way tooooo many pages to go back through so all I can say is hope you're all well and I'll try not to leave it so long in between posts   

  to you all xxxxx


----------



## malbec

*QA... * 

I can't even imagine being told i had to wait another year before trying again - these 4 months are killing me hanging out for my birthday to get next round on NHS.

3 hours commuting? How awful? Guessing you are doing whatever you can to reduce commuting time (like doing early start and finish if that's possible to miss worst traffic). What is it you do for a living again?

Hey, might as well get lots of s3x in before DH goes off - never say never hey and if nothing else at least you'll have some nice thoughts to keep you going when he's away  ... seriously though, nuff respect to you - must be incredibly hard.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

OMG there are tumble weeds on this thread.......hello......!

Is everyone okay?

QA I am so sorry your dh is going to be posted away     Must be so very hard for you at the moment     Hope you are okay and look forward to catching up with you soon xx

Malbec how's things with you hun? When will you be able to cycle again? Have they given you any dates? xx

Liggsy glad you had a fab time away but now drag your    back onto the thread so we can chat    xx

Beanie how are things going? Hope the tx is going well. Do you have any dates yet for EC? Hope you are feeling okay and keeping up the PMA      xx

Kim hope things with you and the twins are okay and that you haven't had anymore bleeding    xx

Vicky hope you are okay hun and getting on okay xx
Trolley hope all is well with you hun. Have you decided about the job? Good luck this month    xx

Kitten hope you are well hun xx

AFM nothing to report really. I am cd11 and already have some EWCM    I normally don't ov until later in my cycle so have no idea what is going on! I am still waiting for my follow up appointment, they haven't called with a cancellation so am guessing I will have to wait it out until the 11 November. From what I can work out tx will be Feb/March 2011. Feeling very scared about it tbh    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Groovey Tama   , hope your ok


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone

Hope you all ok, had 1st scan today, found 7 follies between 15 - 13 and 5 smaller ones, so back on Friday for scan and monday being provisionally booked for EC 

Tama - How are you sweetie

Kitten - Not long until 1st scan


----------



## Kitten 80

Whoop Whoop


----------



## KimC

Beanie - thats fab news! Go follies!! Enjoy curling up with you r hot water bottle over the next couple of days to get them nice and juicy xxx

Hi everyone xxx


----------



## Tama

Beanie that is excellent   Well done hun   Everything is looking great, sending you some lovely growing vibes    xx

Glad all is groovy Kitten   xx

Kim hope all is well with you hun xx

Big hello to Liggsy, QA and Trolley hope you lovely ladies are all well. Hello to everyone else   xx


----------



## malbec

Hey girls, certainly is quiet eh *Tama*? My clinic thread is suddenly well noisy and this nationwide thread quiet - crazy! Tama - you going to come to meet-up with ex-Clomid thread girls on 27 Nov in London or Bham? Would love to meet you hun.

We got NHS funding approval through - yay! Can start when I get period in November so hopefully mid January for E/C etc!

*Beanie *- glad things are going well for you and *Kitten *- not long til scan!

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning girls


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning


----------



## Kitten 80

How are you Beanie


----------



## Beanie3

Im good, feeling little uncomfortable but taking it as those follies getting nice and big, feeling nervous a little about monday   , how are you


----------



## Kitten 80

I am good now thank goodness but this morning cor I was so ill and I wanted to    I can handle the thought of giving birth but I hate feeling sick    pain don't bother me thats what the drugs are for


----------



## Beanie3

Oh sweetie I know what you mean, I am terriable if I feel sick or am being sick, everything else I can handle, pleased it has eased of a little, can't be much longer until your scan


----------



## Kitten 80

1 week today    and I get a piccy


----------



## Beanie3

ooohhh that sounds so lovely a little pic


----------



## Kitten 80

I no and I probably ster at it un till 12 weeks


----------



## Beanie3

And why not


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Malbec so pleased that you are going to be able to have tx again soon    Dh and I are at a party that weekend so won't be able to make it but maybe next time    How has work been this week? xx

Beanie you will be just fine on Monday, promise    I know what it's like towards the end you feel like you have two bunches of grapes either side    xx

Kitten whoop whoop one week    xx

Kim hope you are okay hun xx

Liggsy have you not go a pc again today? Hurry up and get back......miss you    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

hi tama


----------



## KimC

Hello m'luv's,

Tama - Im great thanks, bit cross as not at work  but Ill get over it!

Kitten - How are you doing?

Malbec - that's brilliant news! You'll have a summer/autumn baby! Fubgers crossed hunny xxx

Beanie - Hope it all goes well for you, deep breaths and shake off the nerves, they're our enemy!!! xxx

Liggsy - Where have you gone? xxx

AFM - Having my first full week back at work, but had a call this morning to say there are 2 cases of chicken pox inh the Nursery and Im not immune. Its the only illness I have to stay away from so totally gutted. I was so ready to be at work and doing my bit while I felt so well. Never mind. I'm gonna have to nest athome! xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I ok but not well at some times of the day , my friends little boy has it so i have to stay away to


----------



## Tama

Better not to risk it Kim. Hope you are having a nice day at home - wish I was    xx

Hope you are feeling better this afternoon Kitten    xx

Me, I'm feeling lonely and left behind


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Honey


----------



## Beanie3

oh Tama sweetie


----------



## malbec

Hey *Tama* - I'm still in limbo land too honey. And feeling pretty depressed and blue this week truth be told. Work is crazy busy but am finding it hard to get up in the morning and hard to concentrate.


----------



## Tama

Hiya Malbec sorry you are feeling blue honey    Limbo land sucks big fat hairy ones!    Hope you have something nice planned for the weekend    Do you know when you will be able to cycle again? Will it be later this year?    xx

Morning ladies, how is everyone? Kitten, Beanie, Kim, Vicky? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

groovy   

hope everyone is ok today


----------



## KimC

Tama and Malbec - You guys have had to wait so long. My heart goes out to both of  you, and Liggsy too. It's not always a fair process, but I hope that you can keep your spirits up until your next cycle. Lots of short deadlines to break up the wait may help. I realise I was one of the lucky ones and can't necessarily relate to the pain of waiting. But I can only imagine the heartache. Big love to you


----------



## Tama

Thanks Kim    It just gets harder having to wait and finding things to keep you busy becomes hard too    Ah well such is life. Hope you have a good weekend hun xx


----------



## malbec

Thanks *Kim  *

*Tama *- we have had NHS-funding approval through for when I turn 30 (November) so when I get my period (I'm pretty irregular but thinking it will be mid-Nov going on history of my cycle lengths) we can start from that, then it'll be day 21 to start d/r... so Dec/Jan treatment really. I know, I know, not long now. Guess I'm also worried about what if it doesn't work out this time etc as well. Plus me and DH are coping with things very differently and that is stressing me out (he gets very emotional about it - which is good and understandable - but is avoiding pretty much all social gatherings with my friends and family where there are pregnant people or babies around which makes it even harder for me to cope with, but I want to be at those things as I hate letting people down and I feel that when it is an important event/get-together you have to make the effort and put on a brave face - anyway so I feel like he's letting me down and making me deal with these situations on my own.

Anyway, we have booked a session with the counsellor at the fertility unit for 15 Nov (they do one free) so hoping that will help him talk about how he's feeling and get some objective advice about coping / maybe some advice on how we can agree/compromise as to how we should help each other get through things.

xxx


----------



## Tama

Malbec so pleased that you now have the funding through. Sorry things are a little up and down with dh. I hope that being able to speak to some will help both of you and maybe your dh will be able to understand how you feel a little more   It can be very hard to talk about how you are really feeling and I think when you are that close to someone it can be even harder to tell them how you really feel. I find social events very hard and do hide away. I'm okay when I know there are only couples/friends with no children but when there are I do find it very hard and just want to stay home in the 'safe' zone. Hope you can both talk things out and move forward   xx


----------



## liggsy

Hello everyone, so sorry ive been awol    not like me at all, looks like everyone else has buggered off now too, where are you all   
Its been tough as work have "banned" us from internet (yeah right) i stayed off for about a week and thats it    naughty girl eh, anyway - 

Kim, ah hun im soooooo pleased to read your news, how very lovely to be having one of each   ill bet your just thrilled hun. Have you been thinking of lots of names now then? so exciting xx

Malbec, im so sorry to hear you have been struggling, and your dh too    its just awful what this whole IF situation does to us   
I hope the councellor helps you both. Not long now til you will be going again, it WILL work this time hun      , far better that your having ICSI this time too. I hope you are ok xx

Tama, not like i havent been "speaking" to you hun but hellooooo anyway    Hope work is going ok and the children are not mobbing you in the little shop    xxx

Kitten, how are you hun? did i say congrats on the BFP? i dont remeber seeing your news, but i know i must have    how are you feeling? any symptoms kicking in yet? when is your 1st scan? xx

Sweetie, what happened to you hun? if your still reading, how are you doing? xx

Beanie, how is tx going hun? hope your ok xx

Vicky, hows things with you hun? xx

QA are you still around? how are you doing? xx

Hello to everyone else too, if anyone is still out there   

WEll i had my FU yesterday, was ok but not great, cons thinks maybe a problem with my eggs but im now not convinced of this. Anyway had AMH tests done to check egg reserve, will go back in 3 weeks for results and where to go next.
If we have another tx it will be next year, cannot face another one this year at all. Carrying on trying naturally, you never know   
Hope you are all ok, we need to get this thread back up and running as its gone really quiet. used to be such a busy thread too   
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Liggs yes you did    I am ok I have had symptoms from day dot so got used to them now its routein sick sick sick


----------



## liggsy

Ah hun thats fab news, well not about sick sick sick    but great to have the symptoms for reassurance    just noticed your scan is in 2 days, how exciting! lots of luck hunny, dont forget to let me know how you get on, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon I am a bit nervous to be honest


----------



## Tama

Yippee Liggsy you're back    I know what you mean about the thread......   Come on ladies I know you are out there    You must be loving the new phone you can FF to your hearts content      xx


----------



## liggsy

Tama, yay im back    im not even on my new phone im still on in work whoops    well nothing has been said yet so until it has i will continue to come on in work    is that wrong of me? who cares. Its quicker and easier to use work PC than trying to type with my thumbs on my bb   
I know, how quiet has it gone on here, come on, is it cos i went missing and you couldnt carry on without me    i know thats the real reason    
Lets get this thread active again, even if its just us 2 hunny    xxx   

Kitten, ah totally understandable to be nervous, you will be fine, i think having the symptoms is a great indicator that all is fine in there   

Right im off to take jock out before it gets dark, 2 mins to go and them im out a here    xx


----------



## Tama

Have a good evening hun    Oh and yes it was because you went AWOL    xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

So lovely to see you all, well had EC today and we got 12 eggs whoop whoop and they thought we would only get 6/7, still feeling drowsy, so will be back to do personals when head in better place.

Hugs to you all


----------



## Tama

OMG Beanie that is amazing      Well done sweetie   So sorry I didn't post to wish you luck feel like a rubbish FF   Sorry   xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Tama - Please don't be sorry, you have been a massive support to me


----------



## Kitten 80

well done beanie 

Tama your not rubish


----------



## KimC

Yay Beanie! Thats fabulous news!! Fingers crossed for the call this morning xxx


----------



## Tama

Beanie sending you tones of dividing vibes sweetie. What time will the clinic call you today? Sending you tones of       xx

Kitten how are you today? It is soooooooooooooo cold! But I forgot to turn my hearter off last night in the office so it's nice and warm today    xx

Kim how are thing with you hun? Hope all is well xx

Liggsy are you going to managed to get onto FF today, it's a bit like a secret mission    Hope you are okay hun xx

Trolley/Sweetie/OB/QA/Vicky/Malbec hope you are all okay


----------



## Kitten 80

I am ok just feel so nervous about tomorrow


----------



## Tama

Hi Kitten    Sending you lots of         for tomorrow, I'm sure it will be totally amazing    x


----------



## Kitten 80

thank you hon its always a worry


----------



## malbec

Well done on the eggs *Beanie* - hope you got good news today on fertilisation 

*Tama *and *Liggsy *- you are right, you girls hold this thread together!

*Kitten* - good luck with scan, all seems to be happening so quickly for you now (bet it doesn't feel quick to you though!)

Hello to *Kim* and all you other girlies.

xxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Beanie any news on your lovely embies sweetie? Hope you are okay and not too sore    Sending you dividing vibes      xx

Malbec hun how are you? Hope you are okay    Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? xx

Kitten hope the scan went well hun    xx

Liggsy how are you? Hope you manage to sneak onto FF today so we can have a catch up    xx

Hello to all the other lovely ladies hope you are all well QA/Trolley/Vicky/Kim/ Sweetie/ OB     xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps      Scan went well Twin 1 messuered to date 7 weeks 2 days perfect heart beat twin 2 messuered 6 weeks 5 days no heart beat , we are very happy for twin 1 sad for twin 2 but my lil one is a fighter


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Beanie, fantastic news on your EC hun, cant beleive how quick that has come round. How are you feeling? hope you have lots of lovely embies hun xx

Tama, yep im sneaking on in work again, oops! everyone else is still on internet so why not eh!
Good luck with the school play rehersals tonight    hope they dont keep you there too late hun. Have you got much planned for the weekend? yay for being Friday tomorrow!    xx

Malbec, hi hun how are you doing? have you got a date for starting again next month or are you just having to wait for af? wishing you loads of luck hun xx

Kim, how are you doing hun? are you feeling lots of movement from the twins yet? xx

Kitten, fab news hun, sorry about twin 2 though, but well done to twin 1 for being so strong, made up for you hun xx

Not much to report    just waiting for my next apt 8th Nov to decide where to go next, hate all the waiting around. Feel like im just going through the motions every day, when will the light appear i wonder    xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you


----------



## Tama

Congratulations on twin 1 Kitten, sorry to hear about twin 2    xx


----------



## Beanie3

Kitten - So sorry to hear about twin 2, but lovely news for twin 1


----------



## malbec

Hey *Kitten* - congratulations! So pleased for you that you have a lovely healthy LO growing there. Must be so sad that twin 2 didn't make it, I am sorry about that. 

*Beanie *- how's things going for you hun?

*Tama* - I have tomorrow off work and am off to a spa! I feel like I'm forever saying that this year!! Can't wait. Going up to Champneys Springs in Leicestershire as my friend lives near there. Massage, facial, manicure, and thalassotherapy pool, lunch and any classes we want to do (yeah, right!), then staying at my friend's tomorrow night. We kept saying we'd do a spa day together for like the last 2 years and finally got round to booking it - between our 30th birthdays! Coming home on Saturday via my relatives near Birmingham for lunch. Then Sunday me and DH are meeting up with my mum and dad, brother and his girlfriend for a famly birthday lunch out (as mine and brother's birthdays are both early November). How are you feeling at the mo?

*Liggsy* - Yep, waiting for AF now then I can start, hopefully after 7 Nov as if I get period btw 23 Oct - 7 Nov I'd have to wait til next period as clinic are having a 2 week black-out to avod doing lots of procedures during xmas) - will most likely be more like mid-late Nov knowing how long my cycles tend to be. G/L for your appt 8 Nov!

xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Feeling stressed and very nervous, had call to say we got 6 embies, and clinic happy to see how things are looking for tommorrow and if we still got 6 then we can maybe go for blasto. Trying to be postive and not think about it to much, but its all I can think about and the worst case keeps cropping up.


----------



## liggsy

Beanie, thats fab news hun, well done! lots of luck for you going to blasto, even if you have an earlier transfer, the best place for them is in your womb hunny. best of luck for et   

Malbec, ah sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned, im so jealous of your spa day! classes?? nah relaxation only   
ah not long to wait til starting again hun, months are just flying by arent they. have a lovely weekend hun, enjoy xxx

Tama, how you feeling hunny? hope your ok this evening and all went well in school    xxx

Kitten, how you feeling hun? xx

right, im off to watch idiot abroad now, its soooo funny    catch up tomorrow girls xxx


----------



## malbec

Hey *Beanie *- that's great! Well done you! All you can do is trust that the experts make the best decision based on how things progress. Must be an agonising wait but sounds like you have a fantastic chance of having good embies for e/t on day 3 or day 5 blastos! 

*Liggsy* - yeah only classes I'll do is maybe pilates and only if I have loads of time spare in the middle of the day!

have a nice w/e girls.

xxx


----------



## KimC

Beanie - Oh I remember the fear! We went to blast with 8 embies, 5 good quality... I bricked it all weekend! I asked for a daily update and the embryologist was so sweet and sensitive, but gently said once they've gotten to day 3 they really need to leave them alone in the incubator to get nice and strong. They all made it thru to blast, but there were 3 clear excellent embryo's, no fragmentation and already showing hatching! That wouldn't have been picked out earllier, so it's a risk yes def, but it can give you great results. It was an agonising and petrifying wait - BUT, if I do this again, Ill pray to get to blast again! Good luck for the call and ET if you have it today xxx

Liggsy, Tama, Malbec, Vicky, Kitten and Trolley good morning, hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Sadly we only have 3 strong ones left, the other 3 are not doing so well, so we are going in for ET today, the embryologist said the the 3 not doing so well is not a reflection of the other 3. So probably none to freeze unless anything changes with the slow ones,  so this is it, our last chance   , so hoping it work's


----------



## KimC

IT WILL!!!! 3 strong ones is great news hunny! You only need one! I have only had 3 frozen out of my eight, 3 were just not strong enough either. They all are individual little embies, so all have different strengths! Are you having all 3 back then? No  more sad thoughts, it's all about PMA and believeing it can work (I know, amongst other more medical reasons too!) Wishing youthe very best of luck hun, not that you'll need it. Start smiling, you're going to meet your little embies xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Beanie everything will be fine good luck honey


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Beanie, lots of luck for transfer hunny, everything will be fine       your little embies are coming home and thats the best place for them by far. Will have everything crossed for you hun xxx

Kim, how are you doing hun?

Kitten, how are you? 

Tama, where are you?    hope your ok hunny xx

Malbec, have a fab weekend hun xx

Roll on home time, ive had enough today


----------



## Kitten 80

I am good thank you just panicing over this sharp twinge I keep getting


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

I'm officially PUPO, We had 2 grade A/B embies put back, 1 @ 8 cell, 1 @ 10 cell, sadly none to freeze, but feeling little more positive, DH has nicknamed them Bob & Bubble bless him.

Thank you for your messages    xx


----------



## Tama

Beanie hope all went well today with ET. Sorry I didn't get on sooner but work has been a nightmare today. Three good healthy embies is great news. It is so very hard at all stages but remember that the lovely three you have a healthy and strong. It's sad I know not to have any to freeze, I didn't have any either, but I have everything crossed that you will not be needing frozen embies          Sending you tones of sticky vibes      xxx

Liggsy sorry today has been the day from hell! I was ready to just get in my car and drive home   Anyway I finished at 2pm but had to come home and try to make my house look less like a bomb has gone off as we have dh parents coming tomorrow. Could really do without it but there we go. How has your day been almost home time for you   Will text you later   xx

Malbec that sounds like a wonderful weekend. Hope you are having an amazing time at the spa, chilling out and relaxing. Think I could do with that after the week I've had   So not long now and you will be able to have tx, yippee!!    Hope you have a fab weekend xxx

Trolley/QA/Kim/Kitten/Vicky hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Tama

Sorry Beanie my post crossed.....well done sweetie that is great news. Sending you tones of sticky vibes        xxx


----------



## KimC

Beanie - Thats amazing news, and fab quality! I have lots of luck coming your way      xxxxxx

Have a good weekend everyone xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Well done beanie


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that I was going to tidy up a few of the threads on here.

Sorry I have lapsed resently in keeping completely up to date with what has been happening on here resently http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif%20%C2%A0%20%C2%A0%20%C2%A0%20There%20has%20been%20a%20lot%20of%20cycle%20and%20PG%20chatter%20on%20the%20threads%20resently%20%C2%A0%20and%20as%20this%20is%20an%20inbetweenies%20board,%20all%20PG%20chatter%20needs%20to%20take%20place%20%C2%A0%20on%20the%20PG%20boards%20and%20cycle%20chatter%20on%20the%20relivant%20cycle%20chatter%20%C2%A0%20thread.%20%C2%A0%20As%20I%20know%20that%20you%20%C2%A0%20girls%20have%20developed%20a%20tight%20friendship,%20so%20what%20I%20was%20going%20to%20do%20was%20%C2%A0%20merge%20all%20of%20them%20together%20%28I%20know%20that%20there%20are%20a%20few%20of%20you%20that%20post%20%C2%A0%20over%20a%20couple,%20so%20no%20need%20for%20that%20now%20%C2%A0[img%20alt=;D]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/grin.gif ) and keep you on this board.
However this does also mean that the PG and cycle chatter on this new thread needs to be kept to a very minimum ie hope X is going alright and a short reply in your answer will be OK [img alt=;)]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/wink.gif but no full in's and out's please

I hope you can understand the reasons for doing this. 
I will add the relevant thread shortcuts on this post in a bit and will hopefully have it all sorted by the end of this weekend.

Many Thanks

So here is the link for the new thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249214.0

Here are some other threads that may be of use for your cycle/pg chatter

Bun in the oven board, which has lots of different chatter threads for you to join including trimester threads to meet other girls at the same stage as you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Cycle Buddy board, just pick which month you are cycling in
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Ladies in waiting/2WW chatter, really handy board to vent during the most nutty time of your cycle
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0


----------

